# Midas - Norwegian Forest Cat 2 years old. Black and White (possible home found)



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Midas - Norwegian Forest Cat 2 years old. Black and White 
This beautiful boy is very affectionate and loves toys he's very good around other cats. Neutered/Microchipped. 
He's had his 1st vaccination and will need another in 3 weeks time.










Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about them from the Animal Lifeline UK Team

http://www.animallifelineuk.org/for...wegian-Forest-Cat-2-years-old-Black-and-White


----------

